# What is the best way to ship a t-shirt that I sell online?



## dchandler74 (Oct 15, 2008)

What do you think would be the best way to ship a shirt I sell online and what does it usually cost to do so? 
I want the best for the customer but not be so expensive they dont want to order from me.
Thanks
David


----------



## lost1 (May 12, 2007)

*Re: What is the best way to ship a shirt that I sell online?*

You looking for priority mail vs ups or packaging?

Bags- 9 x 12" 1.5 Mil Resealable Polypropylene Bags with 1 1/2" Lip S-7081 - Uline
Boxes- 15 x 9 1/2 x 2" 2-piece White Apparel Boxes S-7094 - Uline


----------



## zeusprinting (Jun 21, 2009)

*Re: What is the best way to ship a shirt that I sell online?*

We use the poly bag option with Stamps.com to print the labels. You can ship in the US and Canada for about $3 (1 to 2 shirts).


----------



## Photographer (Aug 19, 2009)

*Re: What is the best way to ship a shirt that I sell online?*

Sorry to jbug in the thread (I had similar question) is 10x12 fit a tshirt perfectly also or 9x12? The bag I link below, do I still need to buy tape to patch it up?

10 x 12" 2 Mil Industrial Poly Bags S-1340 - Uline


----------



## zeusprinting (Jun 21, 2009)

*Re: What is the best way to ship a shirt that I sell online?*

We use the 12 x 15 1/2 Colored Poly Mailer 100/CS. Has a nice self seal and fits within the USPS shipping sizes for regular sized packages.


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: What is the best way to ship a shirt that I sell online?*



Photographer said:


> Sorry to jbug in the thread (I had similar question) is 10x12 fit a tshirt perfectly also or 9x12? The bag I link below, do I still need to buy tape to patch it up?
> 
> 10 x 12" 2 Mil Industrial Poly Bags S-1340 - Uline


Uline also has the resealable bags I would use those instead.
No tape needed and it would look more professional than tape.

Katrina


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: What is the best way to ship a shirt that I sell online?*

USPS First Class mail is pretty inexpensive. It costs between $2-3 depending on the weight of the t-shirt.

Here are some threads that talk about where to buy shipping supplies and how to package the items: shipping related topics at T-Shirt Forums

Here's a couple of good ones:

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/business-finance/t91909.html

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/general-t-shirt-selling-discussion/t91928.html

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/general-t-shirt-selling-discussion/t93226.html


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

*Re: What is the best way to ship a shirt that I sell online?*

I put the shirts in resealable clear bags first, along with little stickers and such, and invoice. I then put that package in a polymailer. I do both usps and ups, and let the customer choose which option they would like.


----------



## HM-1 Addict (Aug 21, 2009)

*Re: What is the best way to ship a shirt that I sell online?*

I know this is a little out of place for this thread, and off topic but... Does anyone know where I could get an invoice template that looks nice and professional...this is literally my first week in business..printed my last shirt last week..things are taking off nicely if they hold momentum.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## doskalata (May 16, 2010)

*Re: What is the best way to ship a shirt that I sell online?*



HM-1 Addict said:


> I know this is a little out of place for this thread, and off topic but... Does anyone know where I could get an invoice template that looks nice and professional...this is literally my first week in business..printed my last shirt last week..things are taking off nicely if they hold momentum.
> 
> Thanks for your help.


Microsoft word has invoice templates.


----------



## logon511girl (Jan 23, 2010)

*Re: What is the best way to ship a shirt that I sell online?*



doskalata said:


> Microsoft word has invoice templates.


I have used these in the past as well


----------



## logon511girl (Jan 23, 2010)

*Re: What is the best way to ship a shirt that I sell online?*



dchandler74 said:


> What do you think would be the best way to ship a shirt I sell online and what does it usually cost to do so?
> I want the best for the customer but not be so expensive they dont want to order from me.
> Thanks
> David


We typically use the USPS flat rate envelopes/boxes for as low as $4.85 if you ship online....


----------



## RawDesign (Mar 23, 2010)

*Re: What is the best way to ship a shirt that I sell online?*

Valuemailers on ebay is the way to go for your bags, way cheaper


----------



## dmfelder (Oct 25, 2008)

On a daily basis, we ship tons of print-on-demand shirts worldwide. Since our fulfillment program ultimately invoices our clients based on actual shipping cost, we determined what we believe to be the most cost-efficient model (many of our clients actually make incremental profit!).

For all domestic packages up to 13oz, we ship USPS First Class with delivery confirmation. One shirt from here (Chicago) to L.A. is roughly $2.50.

Above 13 oz, we push up to USPS Priority. Generally, that's $4.80 unless the weight starts to creep up.

We automatically shift to UPS at 4 pounds. We've found that's roughly the break-even.

For international orders, we've found the most efficient is USPS first class international, regardless of weight. Unfortunately, though...you lose sight of the packages as soon as they leave the U.S.

Best wishes.


----------



## doskalata (May 16, 2010)

This may be a little off topic but i cant find the info on another thread,

I would like to ship my online retail shirts, wrapped in tissue paper and shipped in the Uline colored mailer boxes (11 1/8 x 8 3/4 x 2"). 

my questions are: 
1) Should i put the shirt in a clear poly bag before i wrap it in tissue paper? 
and 
2) Is this a good size box for sending 1-3 shirts at a time?


----------



## RawDesign (Mar 23, 2010)

Justin, we ship 1-2 maybe 3 in a color poly mailer bag.


----------



## doskalata (May 16, 2010)

RawDesign said:


> Justin, we ship 1-2 maybe 3 in a color poly mailer bag.


Thanks Raw, Does anyone have any experience with the boxes?


----------

